# Snow Blowers



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Yep, the other kind of blower (not THAT kind...). Who has one and what kind? Do you like it? Have you done any modifications or adjustments?

The endless winter of 2017-2018 was the tipping point for me. I mildly injured my back twice while shoveling, not to mention how frequently I had to shovel. I didn't even ask my wife; I TOLD her I was buying a snow blower this year. That's right. I'm a big boy now.

So, after much contemplation and over-analyzing (I'm an analyst by trade), I finally purchased an Ariens Deluxe 24 (921045) last week. I decided on the 24 rather than a 28 simply because my garage is so cramped, and I dragged my feet in getting a shed this year (will get one in the spring for sure). Unfortunately, it's on back order, so I still don't have it yet. I plan to replace the stock steel skid shoes with the non-abrasive poly shoes right away. Any other tips or suggestions for me and my new toy?


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I am amazed that anyone would live in Minnesota or even Iowa without a snow blower.
Down here in Missouri an Ariens Professional 28 fell into my lap. It was NIB and the price was so low that I bought one as a public service. That meaning that if I buy a snow blower it will never ever snow. It is the Professional 28. I always wanted a two stage four cycle monster blower.
In 1982 I bought a Toro two cycle. They had a deal where if it did'nt snow you got a refund. Of course the actuaries had that worked out perfectly. But it has been very handy to have. I hate shoveling manually.

Usually down here in St. Louis it doesn't snow anything like it used to. Very often we just break out the backpacks and that works fine. But now at my new house I am ready freddy. The Ariens has a 420 cc engine.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I bought the Toro Snowmaster 824 QXE. It has the personal pace system so no gears, if you want to go faster just walk faster. And the joystick system for controlling the snow chute and deflector someone should win a Nobel prize for....its that amazing! And it was way lighter than anything else I looked at. It tore through my snow last year.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=b6AdxGNboMs


----------



## Michael303 (Jun 12, 2017)

I started out with an Ariens that's 40+ years old and in great condition that I picked up on Craigslist for a little over 100 bucks. I'll always have a place in my heart for it but the performance was never impressive.

Last year I picked up a Snowmaster too and that thing is incredible. It doesn't weigh much more than a typical single stage but it clears snow as fast if not faster than any 24" two stage. Unless something else has come along that I don't know about it's easily the best all-around homeowner blower on the market.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Sometimes I wish I needed a snowblower.


----------



## Anthony Drexler (Apr 23, 2018)

I have two Ariens one is a 30 deluxe that was rebuilt after being swamped in superstorm sandy. It started giving me some grief so, I bought a new Aerins 24 pro w/ EFI last year. I'm very pleased with Ariens snow blowers!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I'm a Toro guy, I love the PowerMax blowers. Sadly, I really have no need even for the little PowerCurve electric unit that I still have.

Respect for the Ariens folks, as they make some serious machines in the high end of their line.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

That moment when you're looking through posts on equipment that you will absolutely have no need to buy because of where you live, and it coincides with the time that YouTube is down. :lol:


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

Ware said:


> Sometimes I wish I needed a snowblower.


No, no you don't. 

I have an Ariens 26" that I picked up for a few hundred dollars off on clearance at Home Depot 10+ years ago after a winter without much snow. I used to burn through impeller belts on a regular basis until I found out on another forum that Ariens had released a two belt upgrade kit to address the issue. I installed it and haven't had to replace a belt for a few seasons and then ordered every other update that Ariens came out with since that worked out so well. I'm looking forward to another 10+ years of good service.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

massgrass said:


> No, no you don't.


Yeah you're probably right. I would just like to drive one sometime.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Ware said:


> massgrass said:
> 
> 
> > No, no you don't.
> ...


Bigger equipment with blowers is much more fun. We used to use a JD compact tractor with a 60" front mount blower to knock back the plow banks and reclaim parking spaces at the dealership I worked for. Front mowers, compacts, HD garden tractors, all available with cabs and blowers! Walk behind two-stagers are usually pretty dull to operate. I really like the two-stroke single stage units from Toro though. They will eat right through 6" of snow at an amazing clip. Faster than a two-stage usually.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I bought a 15A plug in. Had good reviews online and seemed to work well. Going to see how a Minnesota winter handles one. 
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Snow-Joe-Ultra-21-in-15-Amp-Electric-Snow-Blower-with-Light-SJ625E/206079735?cm_mmc=Shopping%7CG%7CBase%7CD28I%7C28-33_CHORE%7CNA%7CPLA%7CSnowblowers%7CFixed%7C71700000041074957%7C58700004387938478%7C92700036924264917&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIsdKl9daM3gIViUBpCh23vwcMEAQYAiABEgLSCvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=CPqb8vzWjN4CFYjYwAodj50NoQ


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

:repares self to catch a ton of heat::

I'm considering buying the Ego snowblower this year. Even with 4 Nor'easters in as many weeks last year, I was basically hand shoveling everything so it can't be much worse than that. Plus I have 2 5A batteries already--having another 2 batteries would be nice to help with leaf season as well.

Anyone using it? I've also considered the SnowJoe options that @ABC123 listed.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Alex1389 said:


> :repares self to catch a ton of heat::
> 
> I'm considering buying the Ego snowblower this year. Even with 4 Nor'easters in as many weeks last year, I was basically hand shoveling everything so it can't be much worse than that. Plus I have 2 5A batteries already--having another 2 batteries would be nice to help with leaf season as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

For the cord I'll probably end up making some type of weighted tripod that I can roll down to the street with me and attach a self winding cord reel. I'll then run the cord from that to some type of harness attached to me so it won't be an issue doing the sidewalks as it will wind itself back up in theory. Almost made this concept with a sprayer last year but didn't have the time.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

ABC123 said:


> For the cord I'll probably end up making some type of weighted tripod that I can roll down to the street with me and attach a self winding cord reel. I'll then run the cord from that to some type of harness attached to me so it won't be an issue doing the sidewalks as it will wind itself back up in theory. Almost made this concept with a sprayer last year but didn't have the time.


Make sure it's cold weather. I didn't even know there was such a thing but it doesn't ever get stiff no matter how cold it is. I paid about $50 for a 100ft on Amazon back in 2012.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Make sure it's cold weather. I didn't even know there was such a thing but it doesn't ever get stiff no matter how cold it is. I paid about $50 for a 100ft on Amazon back in 2012.


Good tip! I have a variety of cold weather cords, use to own several diesel vehicles and dealing with a stiff cord in -20* temps daily led me to them. :thumbup:


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

I really wanted to get a cordless snow blower, but I'm not confident they'd easily handle the mountain of concrete the plow leaves at the end of my driveway every time. My driveway also has a bit of a slope, and I've read complaints about the Ego not handling slopes well.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

My Ariens 28 inch commercial grade snow blower has been good to me. Its about 20 years old and has handled my 400 plus foot driveway. Only thing I've ever had to replace was a few belts and some shear bolts. I usually keep them both on hand so I can fix if they break during a storm.
When I buy tools/equipment I always try to get the best I can(within reason) this way it will last a long time. Especially equipment that is under load, a SB takes a lot of stress when blowing the snow so having bigger/better than you might need is a wise choice IMO. 
I have a new toy this year. I bought a JD compact tractor 1025 with a plow, so that should handle the heavy lifting and the SB will get a break and handle the sidewalks etc.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

I have a 2 stage Cub Cadet 524 SWE that has served me well the past two winters. The electric start is great. The only complaint I have is the joystick to turn and adjust the chute gets tight. I need to make an adjustment.


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

I've got a Honda HS520 thats about 10 years old. Works pretty good but I do wish it could handle the deeper snow a little easier.

The Toro Snowmaster really intrigues me. Most of our snows are in the 1-4" range, but we do get some heavier snows throughout the season. I really like the speed and maneuverability of the single stage Honda for the lighter snows. My neighbor had a big 2 stage and I was always done way before him when the snow was 4" or less. Now when things got deep, he seemed to have an easier time than me. The Snowmaster seems like it has the best of both worlds. Quick for the lighter snows, but also designed to handle a deeper snow too.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I noticed Lawnboy has a new snow blower. I'm not up on the Toro snowblower line, so I'm not sure what model from the parent company it roughly equates to.

https://www.lawnboy.com/en/products/snowblower-17740

I'm using a Cub Cadet 528 SWE zero-turn (made by MTD). The thing is a beast. You can easily damage edges in tight areas if you don't use it right. The power steering is kind of coarse, and it's heavy as heck when using it manually without the self propel.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

So, what is a stage? is it the rotating blades/auger?

As an aside, I was reading the reviews on snowblowersdirect for the model I use, and most people were from CT, NJ, or Michigan.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Green said:


> So, what is a stage? is it the rotating blades/augur?
> 
> As an aside, I was reading the reviews on snowblowersdirect for the model I use, and most people were from CT, NJ, or Michigan.


A 2 stage has 2 powered impellers or blades....the front auger blades chop up the snow and the impeller blade blows it put the shoot. Also I believe 2 stage snow blowers are self propelled vs manually pushing them. In our location 2 stage is a must.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

JDgreen18 said:


> In our location 2 stage is a must.


Good to know.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Ware said:


> Sometimes I wish I needed a snowblower.


Be careful what you wish for. Snow in the deep south per this article.

CNN: A mild winter could be in store for many Americans, NOAA says.
https://www.cnn.com/2018/10/18/us/winter-forecast-2018-19-wxc/index.html


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I used a single stage snowblower attached to a John Deere lawn tractor for 3 solid winters. Handled a 60x160ft driveway great but they like to chuck rocks very far.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

The number of stages is irrelevant for snowblowers. I've seen a "single stage" blower embarrass dual stage machines time after time. And don't get me started on that 3-stage BS.

It's about the design of the machine. They are hardly created equal. A single stage walk behind like the Toro PowerClear units and the electric machines is hardly comparable to a single stage blower attachment for a garden tractor or some of the vintage single stage walk blowers. Likewise, I have seen 5 hp two-stage units upstage much larger and supposedly more powerful 2-stage units.

When "qualifying" a customer for snowblowers, I would ask:

What do you have in mind?
How much driveway/area needs to be cleared?
Paved, gravel, or grass surfaces involved?
Willing to clear multiple times per storm or wait for the end and tackle the deep stuff?
Do you need to transport the machine?

Also, if I knew the customer to have a good garden tractor, I'd check their interest in a blower attachment. Most really didn't want to be bothered with re-outfitting the machine each season. But those that took the plunge never regretted it!


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

stotea said:


> Yep, the other kind of blower (not THAT kind...). Who has one and what kind? Do you like it? Have you done any modifications or adjustments?
> 
> The endless winter of 2017-2018 was the tipping point for me. I mildly injured my back twice while shoveling, not to mention how frequently I had to shovel. I didn't even ask my wife; I TOLD her I was buying a snow blower this year. That's right. I'm a big boy now.
> 
> So, after much contemplation and over-analyzing (I'm an analyst by trade), I finally purchased an Ariens Deluxe 24 (921045) last week. I decided on the 24 rather than a 28 simply because my garage is so cramped, and I dragged my feet in getting a shed this year (will get one in the spring for sure). Unfortunately, it's on back order, so I still don't have it yet. I plan to replace the stock steel skid shoes with the non-abrasive poly shoes right away. Any other tips or suggestions for me and my new toy?


I have had several 24's and the size is nice since they are very maneuverable. If you watch my stuff you will see I do a lot of maintenance and I am always surprised by how little people do with snowblowers. They always seem forgotten about for oil changes at least. Most don't have air cleaners since you don't need them during the winter so there isn't much to do. If they have grease fittings they should be done annually but an oil change and plug change every year will treat it well and cost pennies. There are other adjustments for each machine but they usually aren't needed unless they have tons of use.

I like the Ariens machine and for the price and value they seem pretty good with a little care should last a long time. Best of luck with it. your life will be easier for sure. There is no glory in a bad back from shoveling.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> The number of stages is irrelevant for snowblowers. I've seen a "single stage" blower embarrass dual stage machines time...


Interesting.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Green said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > The number of stages is irrelevant for snowblowers. I've seen a "single stage" blower embarrass dual stage machines time...
> ...


The Toro Snowmaster that I linked a video to is single stage. They use to use some fancy marketing term like 2 stage hybrid or something...I can't exactly remember but now it states properly that it is single stage. But there is only one impeller. And it is phenomenal at moving snow.


----------



## gravylookout (Jun 22, 2018)

Two years back we had a stretch of storms that would dump snow on us every 2-3 days here in ND. As someone that cares more about having the cleanest driveway on the block more than having the best lawn I was getting sick of spending hours breaking my back shoveling and scraping. I purchased a Troy-Bilt Storm 2410 from Lowe's because it had the power I wanted and it was reasonably priced.










I'm generally really happy with it. It's always started with the pull cord. It has an electric start but I've never had to use it. It does a great job getting right down to the concrete and throws most snow really well. My only complaints are that it struggles with super wet, heavy snow (I think this is true of most machines) and that it's hard to move without the self propelled system engaged.

*Edit:* What I meant to say is that the wheels are on a single drive shaft instead of a differential. This makes it very hard to turn. The next one I buy I will make sure it has some kind of differential so I don't have to do some kind of pickup and slide maneuver at the end of a run.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

In my opinion in Ct you need a 2 stage snow thrower not a single stage. We get way to much snow. Try using a single stage in a snow storm that turns to sleet and raon then gets cold and forms a hard layer on ther surface. It simply does not work.

https://youtu.be/naGurYJwoqo


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@JDgreen18, the beast I use clogs and/or deposits slop right next to the chute when it's really heavy/wet/icy stuff.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

gravylookout said:


> *Edit:* What I meant to say is that the wheels are on a single drive shaft instead of a differential. This makes it very hard to turn. The next one I buy I will make sure it has some kind of differential so I don't have to do some kind of pickup and slide maneuver at the end of a run.


You want a zero turn machine.


----------



## h22lude (Jul 24, 2018)

I've been thinking about getting the Ego snowblower. It seems to get great reviews. Not as big as the gas powered ones but seems to eat up snow just as well.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

JDgreen18 said:


> In my opinion in Ct you need a 2 stage snow thrower not a single stage. We get way to much snow. Try using a single stage in a snow storm that turns to sleet and raon then gets cold and forms a hard layer on ther surface. It simply does not work.


That's because most two stage blowers also drive the wheels, where most single stage units do not. Truth be told, ALL lightweight machines are going to struggle with a snow that has been rained on and then frozen. I used to watch the weather radar and try to time a clearing just before the rain would start.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

A two stage is going to be necessary when you get snow up over a foot and a half tall. Here is a good video showing why. The two stage helps throw the snow further to get it away from the driveway so it doesn't just blow right back into your driveway over the day. There is no way I could use a single stage blower in central Iowa. If I did, I would be using a shovel to get rid of the big snow banks.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5MvcpyNhGw


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

An interesting thing I saw waaay back when my local small engine dealer was still in business. 2 mechanics in the shop decided to have a single stage snow thrower fight..... in the late spring when all that was left were deep puddles of water on the parking lot. The single stage throwers would spray that water without a hiccup, and a 2 stage blower wouldn't even touch the water. Heavy wet or slushy snow is not that easy to blow with a 2 stage, but a single stage handles it without a problem.

On the other hand, when we've had a "Colorado low" come through and dump 2' of dry snow and the winds have packed it in hard, the only blower than will dig through it is a good 2 stage. I can recall winters where the entire blower sans top of the engine would go underneath the snow!

So for me, the choice was easy. A good quality 2 stage with a rather narrow front (mine is a 24") that will punch through the drifts without any issues was a no brainer. The few times we've had slushy conditions (usually late spring), it would melt in a manner of days and I'd only clean out the tire tracks on the driveway if needed.... stopping to clear the chute every time it clogged up with slush. The ideal answer might be having both types depending on your local conditions, but slush happens so rarely here, that I can ignore it, Having an electric start is also great feature if you're winter temps often flirt with -40f or c!

In my case it also paid to purchase a commercial grade blower, the frame is rock solid and the rust from over 30 years of ownership is still not an issue, though for appearances... I suppose I should think about some sanding and painting.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

My blower is bring delivered this Thursday! I'm excited but know I realistically won't need to use it for a month or two. You never know, though!

Ariens sells an aerosol spray can of "non-stick polymer coating" - anyone know what it is exactly? I assume it's just a silicone lubricant or something.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

stotea said:


> My blower is bring delivered this Thursday! I'm excited but know I realistically won't need to use it for a month or two. You never know, though!
> 
> Ariens sells an aerosol spray can of "non-stick polymer coating" - anyone know what it is exactly? I assume it's just a silicone lubricant or something.


I've tried something similar it doesnt really work IMO


----------

